# Ford Ranger?



## 96_ranger_4x4 (Jan 12, 2007)

hey guys.... im new to the site and looking into plowing starting next year, while im in college.

as you can tell by my name... i have a ford ranger, i was wondering what plow you think would be best for my truck. or if i should just not even bother trying to plow with it. 

most, if not all of the plowing would be residential, and probably only 8 houses max to start out. by the way, i am in cleveland, ohio. thanks for the help.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Try a snoway and do not forget to crank your t-bars and add timbrens and maybe ballast.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to plowsite. A Sno-Way would make an excellent choice. I would recommend a down pressure model since you will be doing residential drives. You can learn more about our products by visiting our factory website http://www.snoway.com.

I would also recommend some form of load booster such as timbren.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

go with meyers 6.5 e-60 in the area they have parts everywhere


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Look for my thread about big bad plow truck. It shows our Ford ranger with a fisher 6.8" plow. I would go with a fisher 6.8', western 6.6' or blizzard 680LT. Anything but a Meyer or a snoway. Both are total junk.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I've seen a few newer Rangers with Blizzards in my area.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Newdude;351319 said:


> Try a snoway and do not forget to crank your t-bars and add timbrens and maybe ballast.


96 rangers are pre torson bars, thats 98+ trucks. His truck is TTB suspension, which is the best and worsed suspension ever (for diffrent reasons Im not getting into right now).

DEFINATLY get a set of air bags for the front that go in the coils. If not, you will get tipical TTB negative camber and distroy your tires, along with your ball joints within a winter.

Now you did not say if your truck has a 3.0 or a 4.0, manual or auto. If it is a 3.0, DO NOT get a plow. 3.0s are gutless under the weight of a empty truck, add a plow to the front and you will not move. 4.0 5-speed is the way to go, but if you have a auto you can still plow just be careful. The A4LD that most of those trucks have are junk. You can push them so far but just dont let the tranny get to hot, install a trans temp guage and watch your levels.

If you have any more ranger related questions, check out www.RangerResource.net. Its a great site to get your questions answered.


----------



## 96_ranger_4x4 (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for the input guys. 

by the way... i do have the 4.0 with a 5 speed.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

96_ranger_4x4;352743 said:


> thanks for the input guys.
> 
> by the way... i do have the 4.0 with a 5 speed.


Then you will be fine.

Just noticed you are in Cleveland, you go to CSU or what?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;351815 said:


> Anything but a Meyer or a snoway. Both are total junk.


Did a snoway scare you when you where a small child? You never give your reasons, just spew your hatred at every opportunity.

96_ranger_4x4, look at the public profile of the people who offer advice. back track their history, the site lets you do it. Remember this is the Internet all is not as it always appears

Any makers light duty plow will serve your purpose. Add front suspension assists by all means. Chose a plow which you can get good reliable service for. Cruise the different forums. I think a 22 series snoway would be an excellent fit for your truck for many reasons, but don't buy one if you cann't get local support.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a 6'6" Western Unimount for my '97 Ranger. Works good. I normally wouldn't recommend Meyer, but they are big in this area and might be easier to find than some other brands if you're going the used route. I would think Western, Meyer, Fisher, Blizzard, or Snoway would all be suitable choices. Comes down to what you wanna spend, what you can find (if you're looking for used stuff), and what dealers are near to you.



96_ranger_4x4;351317 said:


> hey guys.... im new to the site and looking into plowing starting next year, while im in college.
> 
> as you can tell by my name... i have a ford ranger, i was wondering what plow you think would be best for my truck. or if i should just not even bother trying to plow with it.
> 
> most, if not all of the plowing would be residential, and probably only 8 houses max to start out. by the way, i am in cleveland, ohio. thanks for the help.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

basher;352858 said:


> Did a snoway scare you when you where a small child? You never give your reasons, just spew your hatred at every opportunity. .


Lets see used on 1 time on a buddies truck, only to have the entire lexan piece exploded with I pushed up into a pile. Needless to say my buddy had a fisher back on the truck by the next storm.

They are too lightly built. Oh wow down pressure. Woopie do. There is only one guy in my area with one. He hates it.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well it is the total opposite here all Sno ways and no fishers I haven't seen a fisher in years around here.So if I run the steel insert not the lexan.So Sno way gets a bad name because some lexan broke on you?



RCGM
brad


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;352925 said:


> Lets see used on 1 time on a buddies truck, .


I guess at 21 having one experance equals expertize.



itsgottobegreen;352925 said:


> only to have the entire lexan piece exploded with I pushed up into a pile.


Uncomman, but easy to repair, throw a new lexan/steel/stainless steel moldboard in in minuties. It's a neat design, why Fisher copied it for the X-Blade.



itsgottobegreen;352925 said:


> Needless to say my buddy had a fisher back on the truck by the next storm. .


One of the new X frames?



itsgottobegreen;352925 said:


> Lets see used on 1 time on a buddies truck, .


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;352925 said:


> Lets see used on 1 time on a buddies truck, .


I guess at 21 having one experience equals expertize.



itsgottobegreen;352925 said:


> only to have the entire lexan piece exploded with I pushed up into a pile.


Uncommon, but easy to repair, throw a new lexan/steel/stainless steel moldboard in in minutes. It's a neat design, why Fisher copied it for the X-Blade.



itsgottobegreen;352925 said:


> Needless to say my buddy had a fisher back on the truck by the next storm. .


One of the new X frames?



itsgottobegreen;352925 said:


> They are too lightly built.


Yet they have a 5 year warranty on black iron, and others are copying their design.



itsgottobegreen;352925 said:


> Oh wow down pressure. Woopie do.


Glad that excites you, the patent will run out, and everybody's plow that has been designed in this century will have it. Only the old designs with chain lift will be left out.



itsgottobegreen;352925 said:
 

> There is only one guy in my area with one. He hates it..


I wonder what he says when you're not around and he doesn't have to listen to your prejudice ramblings.

The old farmers used to say that John Deere painted their stuff green to hide in the grass from the allis-chambers. What are you hiding from? From your posts I'm guessing it's your 6 grade English teacher.


----------



## 96_ranger_4x4 (Jan 12, 2007)

VBigFord20... im in high school this year, and next year i will probably end up going to lakeland for a year.


----------



## johnmel (Dec 9, 2006)

*plow*

i have a western unimount 6'6 for sale for a 94 ranger includes air bags make offer


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

basher;353050 said:


> Glad that excites you, the patent will run out, and everybody's plow that has been designed in this century will have it. Only the old designs with chain lift will be left out..


You can get chain anywhere at 2 am. You can't get a down pressure thingamaigy anywhere at 2 am. Chains work and always will work. So your completely wrong about that. Why do you think western and fisher keep using chain? Its reliable. PEROID!



basher;353050 said:


> What are you hiding from? From your posts I'm guessing it's your 6 grade English teacher.


Ok [email protected]$$ why don't you try living with dyslexia and a learning dissablity. So shut up.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i seen a home pro from curtis on a ranger looks real nice half the price of a snowway


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;353590 said:


> You can get chain anywhere at 2 am.


Yep I saw them at the coffee stop yesterday morning, I said "hey what are those" and they said "Snowplow lift chains, everybody carries them" 



itsgottobegreen;353590 said:


> You can't get a down pressure thingamaigy anywhere at 2 am.


Sure you can, my shop carries them and if it's snowing we're open. then there's the fact if your DP quits working you still can gravity drop like the rest of plow world. DP is an optional function to be used as necessary.



itsgottobegreen;353590 said:


> Chains work and always will work.


Great for pulling out stuck trucks, holding loads on trailers. They also are excellent for restraining dogs and beating off the adoring public.



itsgottobegreen;353590 said:


> So your completely wrong about that.


No, I'm right, chain lift plows must be totally redesigned before they will be capable of applying DP



itsgottobegreen;353590 said:


> Why do you think western and fisher keep using chain? Its reliable.


Western and Fisher keep using chains because until the new X-blade they haven't re-designed their units in decades, they've just preformed the necessary modifications to meet the federal requirements for front end safety.
the older designs use a chain because that's how it was done back in the day when they first modified their plows from screw jacks to hydraulics. Look at some of the old horse drawn plows. They used the same system only with a screw jack to lift. Most plows engineered in a more modern era are using some form of scissor lift system. 
scissor lifts don't ski over the pile while stacking, or backdraging. scissor lifts don't need to be land leviathans to stay on the ground, even with out the down pressure. Chain slap doesn't overload the front end when you hit a bump traveling from job to job. they can lift higher, and respond faster. Bonus no need to slide a piece of garden hose over the chain to keep it from kinking and not allowing proper float.



itsgottobegreen;353590 said:


> PEROID!


Is that what you're on? it would answer lots of questions. However if you used the big yellow button in the bottom right that reads "spell check" you would find it's spelled "PERIOD"

Your arguments would appear more valid if you took the time to write complete well thought out sentences with the words properly spelled. I'm surprised that a man of your youth has built the array of equipment you list with as poor of communication skills as you display on the site.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

ill sell u my 6'6'' western unimount....ull need the wires and mount but u can get those used on ebay or i got a guy that can get new stuff for u... just an idea...keep it in mind


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

well the sno-way on my '02 ranger is fine. I have no complaints. In fact I'm glad I have this over anything else. But I do wish I had a bigger truck. I'm not saying anything else is junk, but just giving my $0.02 about my plow.


----------



## 96f250 (Dec 17, 2006)

I think you should neither get the new suburbanite plow from western or the homesteader by Fischer to great plows for you truck and there not to heavy so the wont do to much damage to the front end from the weight


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Have a 1993 Ranger Supercab 4.0 with 7' 4" Western Suburbanite as a secondary plow truck for smaller areas. This will be my 4th year with it. Had to replace the electric motor. No biggie.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

PLOWMAN45;353640 said:


> i seen a home pro from curtis on a ranger looks real nice half the price of a snowway


 there ya go, now were talking. my brother has a dakota, and when we were shopping around we narrowed it down to curtis, and blizzard, we ended up going with the blizzard because they had better support in our area.

In retrospect we should have gotten the curtis, the main problem with the blizzard is the plow frame hangs WAYYYYY too low, its horrible, but other then that its a good plow overall.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a '01 Ranger Edge with a Sno Way 6'8" 22 series. 

I love it!!


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm sure the suburbanite and homesteader are great plows but they don't weigh much less than a sno-way of equal size, unless approx. 50 lbs is a huge difference.


----------

